
The No Brainer Guide to Contributing to Open Source Projects - gregborrelly
http://wiseprogrammer.com/2017/07/04/the-no-brainer-guide-to-contributing-to-open-source-projects/
======
linopolus
Won't f*cking load the text without JS. Enabled JS -> not worth it.

